# Race to Lose a Stone



## Georgie90

Well.me and Chloe have decided that we need to lose weight without going to overboard and losing a hell of a lotwe both want to get down to 9stone, so for me thats just over a stone.

We will be starting Monday morningif anyone wants to join in, we will be trying to get some blinkies made up (any volunteers :haha:) and will have slimmer of the week etcwhoever loses the stone first wins a prize ;)

Does anyone want to join in, or are me and Chloe going to be chatting to each other :rofl:

xxx

Georgie90 - 10 stone 1lb
Hayley90 - 8 stone 13lb
Susiewusie - 12 tone
Countingdown - 9 stone 13lb
Smile181c - 9 stone 11lb
Steviexh  10 stone
Glitterfairy - 11 stone 12lb


----------



## Smile181c

Haha fingers crossed its not just us! 

Will have to weigh myself properly but I have about a stone to lose too :) xxx


----------



## Georgie90

Well weigh yourself Sunday morning babe...and we can do weigh ins every sunday morning then!

xx


----------



## Smile181c

Yay :) we'll have to put what meals we have at night n stuff cause I need ideas for healthy food! I'm such a fussy eater its unbelievable, so this could be my trying new food thing too :) lol xxx


----------



## Georgie90

oh you have met your match Chloe, so am I! I usually eat the same food, just half the portion :haha:


----------



## CountingDown

I will join if you dont mind, I need to lose some weight before I turn into an Xmas pudding lol!


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo good idea :) although I will have to cut down on carbs cause its all I eat lol so less pasta (or eat wholegrain) and less bread lol xxx


----------



## Georgie90

of course!

If everyone updates their weight and how much weight you want to lose then I will update the forst post!

everyone have a junk binge before next Monday when we start :haha:


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome counting down :) :)


----------



## CountingDown

I am going out with the girls on Saturday for a few afternoon/night drinks so Monday will be a good start date for me!!

Thanks for the welcome! I am going to cut down my portion size (think halving is a good start)and drink lots of water.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Id join but you'd whip my ass my losses have slowed right down!


----------



## Georgie90

I think we are all doing the same counting (can we have your real name?)
Im just going to be halving meals and increasing exercise to start with and see how that goes!
xx


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo yeah lots of water is good too xx


----------



## Hayley90

oooh me!!

need to shift last bit of baby weight :D


----------



## Georgie90

u no the rules hun! weigh your self Sunday morning...and report to us!!xx


----------



## Hayley90

eek.. im scared :( i suck at official diets!!!


----------



## Smile181c

So do I but it's not really a diet if you think about it, we're not really changing our eating habits (unless it's junk food all the time!) just reducing portion sizes! I'm excited! 

I've been drinking lots of water in preparation (cause I don't really drink anything *slaps hand*)! xx


----------



## CountingDown

Its Becky!! I am drinking lots of water too and trying to cut down on the cups of tea I drink.


----------



## Hayley90

I eat junk mostly.... Salads for meeee!


----------



## susiewusie

Can i join in please :) i have lost some weight but still got at least a stone to loose if not more :( xx


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome susie :) 

I'm just drinking more water cause I don't drink anything really and that's not good for me! Hopefully it will flush out bad stuff!

Xx


----------



## susiewusie

Smile181c said:


> Welcome susie :)
> 
> I'm just drinking more water cause I don't drink anything really and that's not good for me! Hopefully it will flush out bad stuff!
> 
> Xx

Thank you for welcome 
I'm the same i hardly drink anything other then energy drinks xx


----------



## steviexh

i'd like to join in too if you don't mind!
i'm not very good at sticking to things and i need to lose about a stone since i've put it on during the past few months due to being on the injection!! 
i eat all the wrong things aswell so if anyone has some tips on whats best to eat i'd be greatful :)


----------



## Georgie90

everyones welcome hun! xx


----------



## SisterRose

I'll join! I'm hoping to lose quite a bit as I'm very overweight and I need to lose 90lb :( but It'd be fun to try this :)
so far this week I've already lost 1lb and I only started weighing myself on Wednesday so in about 2 and a half days. :happydance:


----------



## Hayley90

i have started off on a very bad foot.
i had chinese for dinner :dohh: 

weigh in tomorrow... should be fun! ... _not_


----------



## Georgie90

its alright Hayley! we start monday!! xx


----------



## Hayley90

*goes to gym tomorrow*


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm in baby!


----------



## Smile181c

Haha don't worry hayley I had a chippy for tea yesterday! Starts tomorrow :) weigh in today! Will post my official weight a bit later when I can get ny hands on a pair of scales! Xxx


----------



## CountingDown

I will post my weight tonight to give my tummy chance to digest my sunday dinner lol.


----------



## Georgie90

Right....I have weighed in.

10 stone 1lb so I will update the first page as and when people do theres....

there is actually a prize at teh end of this of some vouchers I have ;)

So whoever gets to the stone first wins them!

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Just weighed myself - 8st 13lb. I have gained a pound dammit!


----------



## Georgie90

Hayey - updated for you...and jealous!!
Im going to look like the Golly Green Giant next to you next week!
xx


----------



## Hayley90

I dont look as light as i am.... Lots of empty skin hanging around!! :sick: its the skin im worried about, not the weight....


----------



## Georgie90

How tall are you?
xx


----------



## susiewusie

I've weighed in at 12st :( heavest so far .


----------



## Hayley90

5ft 5 x


----------



## Georgie90

Susiewusie- updated honey!


----------



## susiewusie

Thank You xx


----------



## CountingDown

9st 13lb here, let the race begin hehe!


----------



## Smile181c

9st 11lbs for me :) xx


----------



## Georgie90

updated to here! Good luck tomorrow everyone!!

xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

You lot all sound very slim already from your weights!!!!

I'll let you know my weight tomorrow. x


----------



## Smile181c

Right I'm also gonna add my food diary to here every day too if you all don't mind!

I've brought to work with me today:

A nutri grain bar (for breakfast :)) 
Grapes, a banana and an orange
a yoghurt
a sandwich 

Does that sound ok? I've brought a lot of fruit to stop me snacking on chocolate etc!

Good luck everyone! xxx


----------



## Hayley90

I am off to an awful start. Pizza hut leftovers for breakfast :dohh: 

So, 3 takeaways in 3 days. Place your bets on me to lose!!


----------



## CountingDown

Good idea! I am off work today so hopefully I can avoid the fridge!


----------



## Smile181c

It's ok Hayley, you can still redeem yourself! 

No more takeaways! That can be our mantra (I include myself as I love love love takeaways!) xx


----------



## Hayley90

I cba :rofl:
i like pizza!! And i think i have potato wedges tonight for dinner... will try and be good during daylight hours (9-4!!!) then i can be sinful:rofl:


----------



## steviexh

sorry was really busy yesterday didn't get a chance to come on here, just weighted and I'm 10 stone exact.


----------



## Georgie90

Well todays the day girlies!
I have only had a banana this morning, I need some inspiration for lunch and dinnerhoping to hear what everyone else is having!

Updated again!
xx


----------



## Smile181c

I've already eaten my banana, half the nutri grain bar (wasn't very nice!!) and some grapes! keeping them particularly close as someone has brought in a huge tub of celebrations this morning and I'm eating a grape each time I want a chocolate! haha

gonna eat a sandwich (cheese and pickle), yoghurt and an orange at lunch then for tea I might make a spag bol? Any other suggestions?

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Munch bunch fromage frais are remotely healthy right?! I have 2 of those as a mid morning snack. 

Hopefully I can get a salad baguette for lunch. Mmmm carbs...


----------



## Smile181c

yeah yoghurts are ok I think - we give them to kids! lol x


----------



## Georgie90

Ok, so Im not very strong willedI had spag bol, and a chocolate shortbread for lunch :blush:

xx


----------



## Hayley90

Boots meal deal = tuna sandwich, cheesy crisps and an oasis!! Whoops...


----------



## CountingDown

So far I have had 2 squares of galaxy chocolate (oops) and about 4 glasses of water (i rarely eat breakfast) I am about to have a cheese sandwich for lunch and have a pot full of grapes to help me last until tea.

For tea we are having homemade beef burgers but I am going to have mine minus a cob but with plenty of salad :)


----------



## susiewusie

i had 1 slice of cheese on toast for breakfast :(.
I ate like a pig yesterday :(


----------



## Smile181c

1 slice is better than 2 or 3 slices :)

Don't be so hard on yourself :D we're not doing drastic things so we all need to help each other :) Don't beat yourself up if you have a little chocolate or something :)

If it helps you could let yourself have one or two treats a day? I would do that for me but I have zero will power so it has to be nothing lol 

Hope everyones days are going well :D xxx


----------



## CountingDown

I ate lots of rubbish yesterday too! Lots of beans and toast for breakfast, huge sunday dinner then a pizza for tea!


----------



## steviexh

today so far i've had two pieces of toast for breakfast, 2 litle sausage and bean slices when i got home from college and then i'll be having steak, chips tomatos, mushrooms and onions later (L) lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

My weight is 11stone 12lbs :blush::growlmad:


----------



## Smile181c

I actually had a really good day yesterday :) I had:

A banana, some grapes, an orange, a sandwich, a yoghurt and a babybel at work and then for tea I cooked chicken breast with rice, and brocolli and cauliflower with dolmio sause :) yum!

Fingers crossed I do as good today! xx


----------



## Georgie90

Glitter your updated to first page

Wellyeah, my first day sucked but Im in a pissed off mood today so probably wont end up eating as much.

Yesterday I had

Breakfast  Banana and Cereal Bar
Lunch  Spag Bol ready meal and A chocolate chip shortbread
Dinner  Pasta with Chicken and Dolmio Sauce
Snack  Percy Pigs and 12 Chocolate Fingers :blush:

Yea, so wasnt a good day for me! :rofl:

Dont think I will be loser of the week!!

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Yesterday... pizza for breakfast. meal deal for lunch. and beef slices roast dinner (little portion!!) for dinner. I also had buttered bread as a snack :shrug: we are out of fillings! there was a fromage frais in there too. 

Im going to start writing a food diary i think. i snack becuase im bored, not because im hungry. x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Thats what i do Hayley too...especially in the evenings or when i'm home alone.

I've had breakfast biscuits for Brekkie and will be having soup for lunch.

Ooh Georgie Percy Pigs are my fave!


----------



## Georgie90

Arent they lovely glitter! Yummm!


Ok, Im crapjust ate a packet of jelly babiesand I want chocolate!!

xx


----------



## Hayley90

Today...

Capri sun drink
Small pot of black olives
Chicken and pesto baguette. 

I also have 2 innocent smoothies with hats on :dance: and some mccoys. I SUCK at this, im not lowering my portions at all. 

It doesn't help that i have the world largest sainsburys 2 minutes away (its the flagship store :wacko:) and it has EVERYTHING you could ever dream of. I love food :(


----------



## Georgie90

Hyaley...glad someones doing as well as me ;)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Lower fat/cal options of treats you like might help with the sweet cravings? x


----------



## Smile181c

Ah come on girls find your willpower! 

Love the idea of lower cal sweet snacks - that should satisfy the sweeth tooth, no?

I've felt crappy today from lack of sugar and it's put me in a bad mood but I feel a bit better now! Just gotta get past this wall and I wont be craving it as much! 

I think the worst part of all of this at the moment is the carb cravings (constantly want crisps or bread!) and I'm also forcing myself to drink a lot of water so I'm getting up to pee every 5 mins!

How's everyone feeling? xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I always crave carbs...

The shape delight yoghurts are good for a sweet lower cal and fat snacks.
Not sure what to have for dinner?


----------



## Hayley90

mmmm hello mccoys crisps....


----------



## Georgie90

Hayley :rofl: I have to laugh as a chocolate digestive just called me...


----------



## Smile181c

Ah you lot give me a good giggle  The celebrations tub was calling me earlier, but I walked over and it was empty! Fate I reckon!

I think I'm gonna cook spag bol for tea toniiite :) x


----------



## Hayley90

I give up. Chloe will win hands down :rofl:

Besides, i have pizza and wedges tonight... might stick some cucumber on the side, but thats all :rofl:


----------



## Georgie90

I will kick start mine one day soon, as I feel liek a lump...


mmm...Carrot Cake! x


----------



## Smile181c

Lol I would have cracked I reckon if that tub had had some chocs in it!

I was gutted! 

I'm just trying to keep focused lol and trying to think about the end result :) Xxx


----------



## Hayley90

pffft "cracked" read my food diary, ive cracked so much im broken :rofl:


----------



## susiewusie

Well yesterday wasn't so good...:cry:
I had 1 slice of cheese o toast in morning
Cauliflower grills and chips for dins
And an asda sweet and sour ready meal for tea
Had a chocolate biscuit and a bag of crisps for snacks :(

So far today i have had 2 slices of toast with ham for breccy and a (big) chicken tikka sandwhich :blush: Gonna have peppered grills and salad for tea i think xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

McCoys crisps...oh the thai sweet chicken are my faves!

I think we are having quorn curry tonight.

I didn't do great yesterday either susie but we can make up for it over the rest of the week :)


----------



## CountingDown

Evening !!

Not such a good day for me today I have eaten:

A banana and a few quavers at 11.00am
Mini pot of tuna pasta at 1.30pm
A cup of tea and 3 chocolate biscuits at 3.30pm
Spag bol at 6.00pm though had more meat and sauce than pasta

Not enough fruit or veg today :(

And I have just sent o/h out for a packet of Salt and Vinegar mccoys!!


----------



## Georgie90

we are all crap :haha:


----------



## susiewusie

Georgie90 said:


> we are all crap :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## susiewusie

Glitterfairy said:


> McCoys crisps...oh the thai sweet chicken are my faves!
> 
> I think we are having quorn curry tonight.
> 
> I didn't do great yesterday either susie but we can make up for it over the rest of the week :)

Yeah hun hope so :) xx


----------



## Hayley90

i had 1 and a half sausage sandwiches for dinner. my sister left hers so me and liam shared it. i give up :rofl:


----------



## Smile181c

We need PMA in here lol

Think of the end result!

I'm gonna keep nagging! haha xxx


----------



## CountingDown

I am going to be good today I really want to shift some weight!! I have put a pair of jeans on that are too tight and give me muffin top so that every time I am going to cave and grab crap food, I can think about my muffin top and it will make me change my mind lol x


----------



## Smile181c

Thats a good idea :) lol we need motivation!

I think I'm gonna buy myself a pilates dvd to help me shift some extra, without feeling like I'm doing too much exercise too. Half an hour every day after work should do it! Plus it will help with my flexibility for my dance classes too :)

I have leftover spag bol for my lunch today, and a yogurt too :) Also got an orange and some grapes to snack on instead of choccies and crisps! xxx


----------



## steviexh

can anyone recommend a sauce to have with chicken breast wrapped in bacon?? 
and maybe something to have with it apart from the usual....??


----------



## Hayley90

^^ i normally have that with leek!

I've been good-ish today. 

No breakfast. 
Water only. 
Cream of chicken soup with baguette 
small bag of m&ms
small pot of black olives. 

And thats it :smug:


----------



## CountingDown

Going well Hayley!

So far I have eaten

Brekkie: nothing
Dinner: Tiny piece of mince and potato pie with mixed veg

Drinks: lots of water and 1 cup of tea.

We are having stewed steak with homemade chips and veg tonight but I am going to give the chips a miss :(


----------



## Hayley90

I have home made pizza tonight... Gonna have a quarter slice then a mound of salad. Started vitamins too :)


----------



## 24/7

How do you make pizza Hayley? :D Mine always comes out abit odd.... :p xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Breakfast-Rice Krispies with semi skimmed milk
Lunch-Toast and low fat crisps
Laughing cow cheese dipper
Dinner-Chicken and mushroom pasta


----------



## Hayley90

well i can either make it on a french stick, just use tomato puree, cheese and toppings if you want to. or i buy the ready-made pizza bases then put toppings on, then microwave - i like floppy pizas rather than crispy bases :)

big fail - sausage roll and a toffee crisp :dohh:


----------



## susiewusie

I've had an egg sarnie for breccy and thats it so far, had 2 cups of coffee.


----------



## susiewusie

Last night i had two slices of veggie pizza with salad for tea.
Today i have had a flame grilled chicken salad from morrisons xx


----------



## CountingDown

Hi ladies!!

Yesterday was going really well until my o/h came home with a huge bar of Blacks chocolate!!

Today I am stepping up my game, I have bought some meal replacement shakes to have and when we go food shopping tonight there will be not treats added!!

My stomach doesnt feel as bloated and I think that it because I havent had any fizzy pop and only a few cups of tea!

So food plan today is:

Brekkie- shake
Dinner- Shake
Tea- Sausage and mash with lots of veg but minus the mash for me.
Snack pot- raisens, apple and pear slices

I have put my snacks in a pot to nibble on well I feel peckish so I wont have to go to the fridge and if I feel hungry I am going to drink a glass of water before I eat to make sure that I am really hungry!


----------



## susiewusie

beans on toast for breccy and just had a lovely peppered steak with salad :) thats it so far x


----------



## sarah0108

oohh PLEASE can i join!

i want to lose a stone :) im about 9stone 9 at the moment. 
i have a party in just under 2 weeks and hoping to lose a bit before then so i fit my dress :dohh: its VERY figure hugging and this muffin top just aint pulling it off ;) x


----------



## sarah0108

ohh has anyone lost anything yet :)


----------



## Georgie90

Weigh in is tomorrow but most of us pretty suck! Im starting again proper on Monday! X


----------



## Snowball

Good luck hun! I'm on the quest to lose 11lbs and they just won't shift :hissy:


----------



## CountingDown

Yesterday went well, I visited a friends last night and said no to takeaway pizza! Today I am going to have:

Brekkie Shake
Dinner Sunday dinner
Tea Shake

I will weigh my self tonight and post results, I hope I have lost :)


----------



## susiewusie

I weighed my self this morning and i am now 11 st 12lb, i lost 2lb :) x


----------



## CountingDown

Well done!!


----------



## Hayley90

Errr.. im officially out of the game. I've gained :rofl: and Nando's was so tasty yesterday (with my 2 portions of spicey rice !) that i want some more today. 

Have fun getting thinner girlies.... Im gonna kepp my flab for a while :rofl:


----------



## Snowball

I was 9st this morning :/


----------



## Glitterfairy

Well done Susie xxx


----------



## susiewusie

Thank You Glitterfairy :)


----------



## Georgie90

Well done hun!

Ok, I have started properly todayaiming towards a 2lb weight loss this week!

Somy plan for today

Just swap all my shite for healthy snacks!

How was everyones weight loss?!


xx


----------



## susiewusie

Where is every1 ? x


----------



## CountingDown

I have lost 1 pound!! This has spurred me into carrying on with the shakes, they are quite filling and I dont crave sweet thing in between meals since I have had them x


----------



## Georgie90

i have been OK today...had a little downfall as had a pack of winegums but hey!
xx


----------



## Hayley90

I'm doing better!!! If i dont focus on it, i improve!!! x


----------



## Georgie90

ok...was up being sick half of last night...still feel awful...doubt I will be eating today, thats got to eb a couple of pounds gone though!!
xx


----------



## Smile181c

Hey girls sorry I haven't been on in a while...was up all night sunday being sick so didn't eat a thing yesterday! Didn't weigh myself either so I guess this week is my official start! 

Well done to you girls that lost weight! Xx


----------



## susiewusie

i think this thread is contagious, i am now being sick, was up all last night:cry:


----------



## Smile181c

There's definately a bug going around. A lot of my friends have had it and people at work!

Tummy still feels a bit fragile but at least I'm eating now!

Yesterday I ate: 2x go-ahead yoghurt breaks, sausage bap (Naughty) and a cheese roll. Couldn't face eating any tea, so just drank water all day. Had a glass or milk, and a glass of orange juice.

Today I've eaten so far a packet of fruit flakes and 2 weetabix xx


----------



## CountingDown

I am having a bad day lol beans on toast, half a sausage cob and I am having corned beef hash for tea BUT I havent had any snacks so hopefully that will balance it out (I hope)


----------



## Georgie90

I havent been well...been up all night with an upset stomach and being sick :sick:


----------



## Smile181c

Oh no :( This stomach bug is going round so quickly! Feel better soon hun :hugs:

Yday I ate 2 packets of fruit flakes, 2 strawberry and sultana go ahead yoghurt breaks, a cheese sandwich, and then for tea I had an omelette and some toast :) My only bad things were 2 celebrations and a wine gum lol

Today I've eaten so far a packet of fruit flakes, and a packet of go a head yoghurt breaks (2 in a pack) and I've had one winegum and a celebration lol

Meant to be going to the pub for lunch today but the only thing I eat there is chip butties :dohh:


----------



## susiewusie

Didn't do aswell this week only lost 1lb :( I'm weighing 11st 11 now xx


----------



## Georgie90

I will weigh in tonight xx


----------



## steviexh

i've lost 2lbs but i think that's due to being ill :(


----------



## OmarsMum

Is it too late to join? I want to loose 1 st. I'm 10 st & want to be 9 st. I started dieting & exercising today, I'm soo determined to loose it :)


----------



## Smile181c

I'll have to weigh myself tonight!


----------



## sarah0108

i lost 4lb :happydance: im now 9st 4 i think


----------



## Smile181c

Ooo well done! I've been slacking recently. Need to get back on it! x


----------



## sarah0108

i had take aways 2 nights in a row :blush:


----------



## Smile181c

I'm a sucker for takeaways - they call to me! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi, guys, can I join you, I am looking to get down to 10stone, I am currently weighing 11st 2lb, so just over a stone!! ??


----------



## Smile181c

Welcome! :) x


----------



## Georgie90

welcome!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I don't know what method I am going to use, think I'm just going to cut my calories and try and walk a bit more (I suffer with bad knees and walking long distances, or even 5 minutes if there is any kind of hill is agony!) So, anyone got any excersise tips for mee? I can't run either, swimming is probably the best though!


----------



## susiewusie

Iam now down to 11st 8lb :D


----------



## susiewusie

is anyone doing this anymore?


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm still going, although my scales broke, so have to wait until I go to my mums and use hers...probs Sunday now!! Hope I've lost summat! I had beef stroganoff for tea, a sandwich for lunch, and porridge for brekkie! Walked loads today too, uphill pushing a pram (with a fatty of a baby in too haha!!)...But I am trying to lose 1st 2lb before teh summer! x


----------



## Smile181c

I'm still doing this, albeit slowly!

I need to kick my ass into gear really! xxx


----------



## SisterRose

I forgot about this thread! how's everyone going?

I've lost 1st and 3lb since the thread started now :happydance: x


----------



## marciamg

how are people mostly losing weight? exercise or dieting?


----------



## SisterRose

I'm eating a healthy breakfast, dinner and tea and also exercising for at least 25 mins a day


----------



## MummyToAmberx

marciamg said:


> how are people mostly losing weight? exercise or dieting?

you need to exercise.. what ive learnt last 11 months. ( even more so if got alot too loose)

exercise can help you from binge eating & helps all around too.


----------

